# BSG Viper MkII



## martinh2 (Mar 7, 2010)

I recently completed my Moebius Viper MkII kit. It was my first Sci-Fi kit and I think I am hooked to the fact that I can use my own initiative with weathering etc. I decided not to do all the battle damage you usually see on these kits and having recently watched the series on TV I see there is a lot of it. 

Well lets just say I used creative licence as they say in hollywood 

Comments Welcome.


----------



## martinh2 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Build images*

I am having a lot of trouble posting a link to the images. I would appreciate it if somebody can tell me how to go about pasting an image or two in the posts.

I will try the link again below.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinhavinga/sets/72157626126590664/


----------



## martinh2 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Trying again*

OK..lets try this again. It seems my Flickr account is not allowing people who are not logged in to see it. 

Trying Google.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/106513044271112445748/albums/5586810769274964657?hl=en


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Came out great! Like that you painted on the red stripes, looks much better then the kit supplied decals which were hard (for me at least) to conform to the surface of the kit. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I agree with the comment on the painted stripes, they come out very well.


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice work Martin! Looks like your Viper just rolled off the assembly line. Very clean and nice stripes! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Et voila!
Very nice!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

martinh2 said:


> OK..lets try this again. It seems my Flickr account is not allowing people who are not logged in to see it.
> 
> Trying Google.
> 
> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/106513044271112445748/albums/5586810769274964657?hl=en


Great job, I also took the minimalist approach to weathering on both my Vipers.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1293.JPG
http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/100_1263.JPG


----------



## martinh2 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks Guys, now after I do my Wright Flyer diorama I am going to get the MKVII Viper.


----------



## martinh2 (Mar 7, 2010)

Kenlee, how does one go about posting your photos to hobbytalk ? or post images in the posts ?


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I've not builted one of theyr vipers, the only one I've had was an old one that came out when the BSG was just shown on the t.v. back in the late 70's. if what they are like what has been done to the BSG itself, it's a no go for me.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

martinh2 said:


> ...how does one go about posting your photos to hobbytalk ? or post images in the posts ?


Two ways to do it:

*If images are already stored on the a site like ImageShack: *get the full URL of the image, then when creating your post, click the insert image button just above the text box and enter the URL.

*If images are on your hard drive: *click the "manage attachments" button located below the text box, then browse to the images and click the upload button when done. The images will show up as thumbnails at the bottom of your post.


----------



## martinh2 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks Paulbo I did try that but it did not want to work. Maybe because my internet connection is not of the fastest, as I am sitting on an oil rig.


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

nice job.painting the stripe was the right way to go. As a fan of the original BSG I think you got perfect


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Just for fun: actual full size prop battle damage and weathering-



















Note the dents and bubbled paint on the second picture!

Courtesy of the Seattle Sci/Fi Museum


----------

